
Microsoft Build 2020: Teams gets more versatile, Fluid Framework now open source - aspenmayer
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/microsoft-build-2020-teams-gets-more-versatile-and-fluid-framework-goes-open-source/
======
aspenmayer
'Microsoft has announced a number of new features for Teams, its collaboration
app, as well as an initial public preview of its Fluid Framework as part of
Microsoft Build 2020. Build 2020 is being held entirely online due to the
COVID-19 pandemic, but that doesn't mean there will be fewer announcements to
excite developers and motivate Microsoft product users.

'Microsoft Teams is stepping up its battle with Zoom for remote collaboration
dominance with a number of new features designed to "streamline the
development of Teams apps and enable deeper user engagement."

'Along with a bevy of Teams improvements, Microsoft has announced big changes
for its Fluid Framework. Originally announced in 2019, Fluid Framework is a
set of tools for building cross-app collaboration on the web that allows
simultaneous collaborators, building block-like files, and bot support.'

Along with a new preview, Fluid Framework is also being made completely open
source, which Microsoft said will allow "developers and creators to use key
infrastructure from Fluid Framework in their own applications. Coupled with
the release of additional developer documentation and tooling, this provides a
new opportunity for developers to work alongside Microsoft to create and
evolve Fluid Framework as it is developed."

'Fluid Framework will be available as a GitHub repository "in the month
following Build," Microsoft said. '

